# Schwinn 1940s 50s Chicago Stencils??



## SJ_BIKER (May 17, 2012)

Who has the original stencils??  Id love to get a chance to buy some for future restorations.  Any  leads?


----------



## jpromo (May 17, 2012)

I don't own them but I thought I'd share this photo for those who haven't seen it. It's utterly incredible to me that these exist and I'd love to have one.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/10703870@N06/4549993900/


----------

